# Bowers and Wilkins 802D & McIntosh - oh my :) - with pictures!



## req

so i just got done with a short audition of some sweet speakers. B&W 802D!  they were totally sweet. also they had a full McIntosh setup with a turntable, dual amplifiers, CD player, preamp, power protection - the whole 9. not to mention an audition room with treatment, auto light system, auto curtain system - the whole 9. i currently have Bower and Wilkins CDM7 SE speakers, and the 802's blew mine away!

i just wanted to share this, because it was totally awesome. and then on the way home - my work called (us navy) and gave me a 3 day weekend! what a great day!! 

B&W 802D










B&W CDM 7 Special Edition












heres a few quick pics with my phone in the dark, sorry they suck - hopefully i can get back in there with a real camera!!


----------



## Brian_smith06

yum. I would kill somebody in front of their own momma for a pair of those!!! ok I really wouldnt but damn those are sexy!!!!!!!!


is that a klipsch tower on the left side in the last pic?


----------



## req

yes, they had those towers as well, but i am way less impressed with those lol. i didnt listen to them though


----------



## Brian_smith06

I'm just shocked they would put them next to such a high end towers haha


----------



## req

Lol, the shop was super cool too, they had way more than just stereo stuff. The shop was modeled for a home solution package. So they built the inside like a nice house and integrated the lighting, audio and video into a central system that can turn on and off all the stuff via a central touchpad, or individual keypads in each room. They had made configurations for the keypads for several types of light/audio for each room. And the bedroom model had a cool config that would turn off all lights in the hoouse, activate motion detectors outside, activate motion detectors inside incase you need to get up to pee, and turn down the thermostat too. I'm gonna do this when I get a house =)


----------



## kazlx

Nice...I am very partial to the 803Ds....they are on my short list of 'to buys' one of these days. Never heard a pair of the 802s, but I'm sure they sound fantastic.


----------



## hcaleman

Where did you audition at? Domes off 1st colonial or the other B&W dealer off Military Highway (I forgot their name). The guy on Military highway has a small shop but has a lot of very nice equipment crammed in there and some nice stereo focused setups. The 802s are indeed very nice. I've auditioned some Monitor Audio Gold series towers across the street from hilltop and was also impressed. To many good speaker options out there.


----------



## yeldak99

I shouldn't look at these threads.... makes me wanna chuck my JVC HTIB out the door.


----------



## req

it was domes off laskin and first colonial. great little shop, i went into audio\video connection a while back and i was not too impressed with their store front. but with all the super rich people and their billion dollar beach front homes around here im sure they get plenty of business!

ron, one of these days you can come down to their shop and we can listen to some **** and compare to the car. i talked with a guy who works there and he was down with it 

hcaleman - where are you located at? have not seen ya around the forums 

kalzx - i was impressed with the speakers, but my pockets are not deep enough to justify that kind of price point lol. not to mention they would be as expensive as a years rent LOL!!


----------



## kazlx

Yea, B&W definitely makes some speakers to break the bank, well for most of us normal folk anyway. There are too many nice speakers to choose from, especially for home setups. I have always thought the B&Ws not only sound fantastic, but they look the part as well. Awesome attention to detail. I have a decent home setup now, but upgrades are always an option at some point


----------



## hcaleman

I'm based right in the middle of hampton roads, just finding the forum as I start a basic build on my M3.


----------



## req

ya but where at? im down on virginia beach and first colonial at the hilltop area. im stationed at oceana.

i dont know how far along with your build you are, but when i get a few speakers installed and things are working you are more than welcome to come check it out


----------



## hcaleman

No problem, I head out to that area every so often, my office is off Waterside in Norfolk. I'm slowly plugging along on my build, only have time on weekend and its my first attempt doing a proper, yet simple, install. 

I did get my Massive CK6 tweeters in the doors, rest of the OE equipment still in the car but they still sound great. My interconnects should be here this week so I'll try and wire up the headunit and tackle the task of opening my kickpanels to accept a 6.5.

Would be nice to get a listen in a few other cars to get a bit of a benchmark, especially when it comes time to tuning.


----------



## req

right on man, well i have an RTA as well. a few guys are getting together in blacksburg, va as well. its a few hours out - but there will be a small iasca sq thing there, and quite a few cars 

when i get my stuff operational again, ill shoot you a message - or follow my build log (click signature).


----------



## yeldak99

I think there are almost enough of us to put together an HR meet.... Maybe we can all get together at Trashmore or something, weather permitting of course.


----------



## req

that prolly a good idea, but id have to get my **** finished first lol.


----------



## raamaudio

I used to go to CES more often, now once every few years, not into Vegas, I just like to see my buddies when I do go.......the last time I went I took my daughter, before that my son. 

He and I listened to just about every home audio system and by large margin like the Edgarhorn Titans, on a very reasonable cost Cyrus Brenneman amp, over every other system there.

I have wanted that setup since and the amp is now available in an upgrade, the speakers have been upgraded as well since then, I am starting to put this together. 

---------------

Titans, built as a kit, not sure on the price yet but very very reasonable...$5K? 
(I can use some optional even higher end drivers that would run the cost up $2-3k more and may hold off for those) 
Main amp, $3,500
Source unit, Oppo BPD 83 SE $900
Subs, four ID15's, sealed
2KW Crown sub amp($200 on local site) 
Still looking for the right sub crossover but the subs are nearly done. 

I will have a system that would be hard to beat no matter the cost, will absolutely rock the house when wanted.....

----------------

Right now I am running the Oppo, dual ID15's in a giant horn loaded enclosure off a PE 1kw sub amp, Upgraded Edgarhorn Slimlines, fully modded Baby Sophia tube amp and it is a damn fine system for dirt cheap!

-------------

I got into racing pretty heavily for awhile, far more into buying parts and building the cars, never enough time to run them much, got tired of the money, long hours, little track time....I spent more money a handful of events than the entire system above can be built for, not including the cost of the car. I had fun, hanging out with my incredibly cool wife with a killer audio system, that she loves, is more fun and comparatively cheap!

Rick


----------



## Silver Supra

You guys should check out the Rocky Mountain audio Fest... it's room after room of the most exotic, esoteric gear you will find anywhere. Everyone is very friendly... I had a blast when I went.

Rocky Mountain Audiofest 2011


----------



## ACRucrazy

I have been a big B&W fan for several years. Here are some older pics of my setup from a few years ago. I have a different sub/center/TV now however. I change things ups as much as all of us change car audio gear up, however the 802s will always stay.


----------



## hcaleman

Good looking room you have going there, what kind of preamp and amp are you using to power that?


----------



## req

wow ACRucrazy - that is incredibly impressive. is that anywhere on the east coast?


----------



## hcaleman

As to the earlier mention of a small Hampton Roads get together, doesn't sound like a bad idea. Lunch or something now that the weather is finally getting nicer. 

We should probably drag that conversation to another thread before we go any further off-topic.


----------



## FG79

raamaudio said:


> I used to go to CES more often, now once every few years, not into Vegas, I just like to see my buddies when I do go.......the last time I went I took my daughter, before that my son.
> 
> He and I listened to just about every home audio system and by large margin like the Edgarhorn Titans, on a very reasonable cost Cyrus Brenneman amp, over every other system there.
> 
> I have wanted that setup since and the amp is now available in an upgrade, the speakers have been upgraded as well since then, I am starting to put this together.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Titans, built as a kit, not sure on the price yet but very very reasonable...$5K?
> (I can use some optional even higher end drivers that would run the cost up $2-3k more and may hold off for those)
> Main amp, $3,500
> Source unit, Oppo BPD 83 SE $900
> Subs, four ID15's, sealed
> 2KW Crown sub amp($200 on local site)
> Still looking for the right sub crossover but the subs are nearly done.
> 
> I will have a system that would be hard to beat no matter the cost, will absolutely rock the house when wanted.....
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Right now I am running the Oppo, dual ID15's in a giant horn loaded enclosure off a PE 1kw sub amp, Upgraded Edgarhorn Slimlines, fully modded Baby Sophia tube amp and it is a damn fine system for dirt cheap!
> 
> -------------
> 
> Rick


Rick,

Next time you go to CES, make sure to check out Quad, ProAc, and Spendor.

At T.H.E Show, see Audio Note.


----------



## Navy Chief

I agree with the HR meet, even just an empty parking lot somewhere. Just like hearing and seeing what everyone else has.


----------



## raamaudio

Not sure I will ever go to CES again unless a bunch of my old car audio buddies are going to go and hang out together for dinner, etc.....that is the fun part for me 

Who knows though, maybe when my convertible Vette is done somebody might want it in a booth. It will be pretty close to a ZR1 in body work, real roll bar, real comfy race seats, CF bits inside, full tricked out suspension, brakes, cooling, a very very capable track car with a killer sounding system.....I have figured out a way to get close to 500WHP for a very reasonable cost but more importantly, no boost headaches, totally NA and still get great fuel mileage and pass CA smog if we move back there 

It is not a show car, it is a go car that looks pretty dang nice for one that will be getting driven quite hard in HPDE and TT. 

I have already done every suspension mod I can do, brakes, coolers, accusump, race grade radiator, exhaust, intake, tune.....built diff, etc....now doing a head and cam swap, porting, etc..... fully sound deadening in place, great system but upgrading it again, just needs paint which is coming soon and a bit more juice under the hood. 

Plus I built a 6 lb hitch to two our 1946 Aluminum teardrop trailer I am rebuilding so our doggies can come along on wine tours, book buying trips for my wife's business, shows, etc........

Rick


----------



## raamaudio

Nice system by the way

I have been looking at a lot of tube amp options and probably going to buy a Chinese 300B SET amp then rebuild it with the best tubes and caps, etc.....about 30% the cost of other great designs as only need 10 watts or so, $2k for a world class amp for horn loaded speakers

It would have to be a push pull amp for speakers demanding a lot of power and not cost a fortune but there are some great P/P amps available as well so an upgraded Chinese one would be nice. I will never run a transistor amp in a home system again! (not unless something incredible comes along someday, not there yet)

Rick


----------



## Mike_Dee

I just felt something move down there. :blush:


----------



## req

the vette sounds like a sweet whip man. too bad i dont live out that way hahah. and it sounds like you got an awesome hand on modding that tube amp. make sure you post some pics when\if you do it 

HR meet? i say yes. its snowing\sleeting toady, and my car is not all done yet. but im close. im moving back to syracuse, NY in may. so we better get this done before i roll out.


----------



## Kenreau

raamaudio said:


> Nice system by the way
> 
> I have been looking at a lot of tube amp options and probably going to buy a Chinese 300B SET amp then rebuild it with the best tubes and caps, etc.....about 30% the cost of other great designs as only need 10 watts or so, $2k for a world class amp for horn loaded speakers
> 
> It would have to be a push pull amp for speakers demanding a lot of power and not cost a fortune but there are some great P/P amps available as well so an upgraded Chinese one would be nice. I will never run a transistor amp in a home system again! (not unless something incredible comes along someday, not there yet)
> 
> Rick



Fwiw, check out the Cayin line of tube amps. I bought a pair of their 860 monoblocks amps and was very impressed. They appear to be the Cadillac big brother to the Chevy build PrimaLuna. Bigger/ better trannys, point to point wiring, more film caps. I went through them and swapped out all the generic knock off parts for Sonic Craft and Cardas stuff, Black Gates, and everything in the signal path. Then added some vintage NOS tubes and was a happy camper. I only sold them after I changed to different, less efficient speakers.

If I had to do it again, I think I would just start with something preowned like the Decware, Bottlehead, CJ or Manley tube amps and call it good. Mapleshade also updates and mods some old classic Fisher & Dyna intergrateds that are reportedly very good.  Audiogon is a good source. Flea powered SETs can be magical with the right speakers. 

A good buddy of mine runs TONEAudio magazine, they review all kinds of audiophile gear and music reviews. He was impressed with the miniwatt amps last year. Its a free pdf download subscription at http://www.tonepublications.com/ You can scroll through their index for tube amp reviews.

Kenreau


----------



## Angrywhopper

Just curious..how much does the setup in OPs post cost?


----------



## req

just an update;

i might be visiting the McIntosh plant this weekend


----------



## Angrywhopper

req said:


> just an update;
> 
> i might be visiting the McIntosh plant this weekend


Lucky! Take plenty of pics please


----------



## req

will do. if i dont get time this weekend then ill be there sometime in may or june for sure. its only like an hour away from my parents house.

as to the question about the cost. lets see...

the B&W 802D setup that i first posted was like this;

802D - $14,000 \ pair
McIntosh setup - $55,000 

my setup is as such;

B&W CDM7 Special Edition towers - $800 on ebay
B&W CNT - $400 on ebay
B&W CDM1 - $400 on ebay
Emotiva UMC-1 - $599 presale price
Emotiva UPA-7 - $599 holiday sale

i got all this stuff while i was on two of my deployments with the us navy, so it really didnt cost too much since i didnt even have car insurance or a cell phone bill


----------



## bkchang79

Great combo, my parents are using that same setup


----------



## Razz2o4

Have any of you Auditioned Swan Diva 6.1's?


----------



## inspiribomb

Those are some extremely nice speakers


----------



## req

Thx. Hopefully i can get to this facility soon!


----------



## trigg007

raamaudio said:


> Nice system by the way
> 
> I have been looking at a lot of tube amp options and probably going to buy a Chinese 300B SET amp then rebuild it with the best tubes and caps, etc.....about 30% the cost of other great designs as only need 10 watts or so, $2k for a world class amp for horn loaded speakers
> 
> It would have to be a push pull amp for speakers demanding a lot of power and not cost a fortune but there are some great P/P amps available as well so an upgraded Chinese one would be nice. I will never run a transistor amp in a home system again! (not unless something incredible comes along someday, not there yet)
> 
> Rick



You should consider Sophia's 300B amp...about that price point.


----------



## BowDown

Wow feels like this thread was bumped from the Grave. Hell Pooh doesn't even live there any more! :lol:


----------



## Old Skewl

I have always been a fan of older Klipsch speakers. I picked up a set of B&W 602's and love them. For their size they are incredible. I can't imagine what those 802's sound like.

I have heard that the tour of the McIntosh plant is awesome. Some day I need to make that trip!


----------



## asawendo

yeldak99 said:


> I shouldn't look at these threads.... makes me wanna chuck my JVC HTIB out the door.


I second that


----------



## Linear Power

ACRucrazy said:


>


It would be better if the screen 3 times bigger at least to balance the loudspeaker size.


----------



## n_olympios

Nice bump, because... I had missed this thread the first time. 

The 802D's are the only B&W speakers I'd very happily get. Not because all the others are bad, oh no, they make some wonderful speakers. But there's something about the 802D's that draws you to them: their airiness, the amazing detail, the wonderful midrange and staccato low tones (better than the sloppy 801D's if you ask me)... They just work. Plus they're great-looking. And they're not as difficult to position (for correct staging) as, say, uhm, the Utopias (hint hint)? Their only downside is, naturally, the price.


----------



## req

well that is the big drawback for anything really nice lol. i just finished hooking up all my **** in my tiny apartment and i dont even have my center channel installed yet because i cant mount the tv to the wall due to the shape of the corner of the room! ill get some pictures in a lil bit.


----------



## turbo5upra

req said:


> well that is the big drawback for anything really nice lol. i just finished hooking up all my **** in my tiny apartment and i dont even have my center channel installed yet because i cant mount the tv to the wall due to the shape of the corner of the room! ill get some pictures in a lil bit.


While youre off in slumber land I'm sitting here looking @ said corner.... For only $39.59 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Adjustable Tilting/Swiveling Wall Mount Bracket for LCD LED Plasma Corner Friendly (Max 110Lbs, 32~60inch) - BLACK | LCD Plasma Brackets - Tilting/Swiveling Type now quit yer bitching!


----------

